# Dodgeball



## Michael (Jun 26, 2006)

Watched it the other night.  What a great movie.  


Now we all must admire the awesomeness of this movie.


----------



## Metal Ken (Jun 26, 2006)

"Let me introduce you... Blade... Lazer... BLAZER."


----------



## zimbloth (Jun 26, 2006)

Ben Stiller is always funny when he plays a douchebag. Movies where he's the protagonist, he's lame.

"How about a warm glass of _shut the hell up!?_. Look at the nametag, you're in my world now grandma!"


----------



## Popsyche (Jun 26, 2006)

Give me Zoolander anytime! That is just too stupid funny!


----------



## bostjan (Jun 27, 2006)

We're still missing the teenage love puppy and Steve the Pirate.
Who's Steve the Pirate?
The only guy on our team that dresses like a pirate!
There's a guy on our team dressed like a pirate?


----------



## Buzz762 (Jun 27, 2006)

Fuckin' chuck norris.


----------



## Firebeard (Jun 27, 2006)

zimbloth said:


> Ben Stiller is always funny when he plays a douchebag. Movies where he's the protagonist, he's lame.




I used to HATE Ben Stiller until Meet the Parents.


----------



## Freddie (Jun 27, 2006)

Nothing beats the moment when you find out the blond chick is a lesbian...


----------



## Shawn (Jun 27, 2006)

Funny movie. I like Ben Stiller too, he's hilarious in alot of his movies.


----------



## Firebeard (Jun 27, 2006)

Now go watch Stah-ski an Hutch! Do it! Do it! Do it!


----------



## Jason (Jun 27, 2006)

"Oh your fingers hurt?, well now your backs going hurt you just pulled yard duty for 2 weeks. Anybody else's fingers hurt?"


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jun 27, 2006)

satanicmind said:


> I used to HATE Ben Stiller until Meet the Parents.


that movie pisses me off for some reason.

I just hate it when people that I like...I dunno, I somehow pick someone in a show (like tom the cat) and I get pissed off whenenever something happens to them, lol.


----------



## noodles (Jun 27, 2006)

Patches O'Houlihan: If you can dodge a wrench, you can dodge a ball.
Justin: What?
[Patches throws a wrench and hits Justin in the face]
Peter La Fleur: [after Patches hits Justin in the face with a wrench] Yeah, uh, Patches... are you sure that this is completely necessary?
Patches O'Houlihan: Necessary? Is it necessary for me to drink my own urine?
Peter La Fleur: Probably not.
Patches O'Houlihan: No, but I do it anyway because it's sterile and I like the taste.
Peter La Fleur: ...Okay. 

Rip Torn fucking owns.


----------



## Rick (Jun 27, 2006)

I love Dodgeball. That movie is fucking hilarious!!


----------



## Mastodon (Jun 27, 2006)

I did not find this movie that funny. Everyone kept hyping it up, I finally see it, they ask me how I liked it and I say "Eh I laughed a couple of times"

"WTF DUDE THAT MOVIE WAS HILLARIOUS YOU HAVE A SHITTY SENSE OF HUMOR"

Same thing for The Quest for the Holy Grail.


----------



## 7StringofAblicK (Jun 27, 2006)

I think Dodgeball is funny...Ben stiller is good in roles like this, but I hated Meet the Parents. 

It didn't allow Vince Vaughn to shine...and he's a genious.

I think Dogeball is penultimate to Anchorman.



.jason. said:


> "Oh your fingers hurt?, well now your backs going hurt you just pulled yard duty for 2 weeks. Anybody else's fingers hurt?"




yeah, that was funny shit.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jun 27, 2006)

That chick in it =


----------



## Mykie (Jun 27, 2006)

Ben Stiller rocks


----------



## giannifive (Jun 28, 2006)

That movie rocks!


----------



## Rick (Jun 28, 2006)

D-EJ915 said:


> That chick in it =



Christine Taylor. She's Ben Stiller's wife.


----------



## Michael (Jun 28, 2006)

D-EJ915 said:


> That chick in it =




She is definitely purty.


----------



## Roland777 (Jul 1, 2006)

"If you can dodge traffic, you can dodge a ball!"


----------



## JPMDan (Jul 1, 2006)




----------

